
Oligarchy (Wikipedia) - cryoshon
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oligarchy#United_States
======
hwstar
The US Federal government: Instead of of the people, by the people, and for
the people, substitute: "Opulent Minority" for the word people.

